# software to format fat32 on a 500gb



## regan1985 (Sep 25, 2008)

is there a program to format a hard drive in fat 32 with a partition up to 500gb?i want to do this as my dvd player has a usb slot but will only see a hard drive in fat 32 format!


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Try GParted live cd.

EDIT: Get it from here

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php


----------



## francis511 (Sep 25, 2008)

Will that allow a partition bigger than 32g ?


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Sep 25, 2008)

You can format it using windows build in tools. They support FAT 32.

@francis511 FAT32 supports drives up to 2 terabytes in size but does not support files larger than 4GB.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Will that allow a partition bigger than 32g ?



Yes I think Windows can only do the 32GB partition but as Grasshopper said you are good to go with GParted,I recently used GParted to format a 250GB drive for a PS3 swap over.


----------



## regan1985 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks i will give it a try


----------

